# Padded room and costume



## GntlmnJac (Jul 16, 2008)

We are going to have a possessed girl in a padded cell wearing a straight jacket in our HH this year. 

The effect will be that the visitors will look in on a padded cell with a young girl inside. When they first see her the room will be bathed in red light. As she starts talking she will sound sweet and innocent . But as she continues to talk the red lights will dim and green lights will slowly come up. The girl will be made up with red makeup which will be invisible under the red light and dark brown or black under the green light. She will also be rigged with a mic and a voice changer to make her voice change to that of a demon. Her dialog will become quite demonic too. All of this, of course, is inspired by The Exorcist.

I have 2 questions to help move this project along: Has anyone devised realistic looking padded walls? I have considered just hanging bed sheets but I would like to give them a convincing padded look.
And what is an effective and inexpensive way of making a straight jacket? A heavy white shirt on backwards with cloth belts and D rings might work, but I think they may be a better idea floating around out there.

Thanks!
(Christmas is for kiddies......Halloween is the holiday that rocks!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

I would use a white Judo, or Karate, ghee. That would look much better than a shirt. A couple of leather belts from a resell shop and you shoul be set.

here's one on ebay
Karate Ghee - eBay (item 160265561007 end time Aug-02-08 02:40:05 PDT)


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Might be a little steep in price for you, or maybe not, but check out Straight Jacket jackets- Monkey Dungeon Clothing for straight jackets (ideas). 

As for padded walls, I am sure others on the forum will come up with something amazing - how big of room (cell)? 



















What about mattress pads or movers quits, although I am not sure if the patterns ( squares) would be too small. I don't know. But hope the two pics inspire you or others.
Sounds like a great room your planning.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been toying around with this idea for a few years myself... As to what to use for walls, I was thinking that you could either use that pink foam, or that thin cotton stuff used for upholstery... or both! Put the pink foam down first (backed with plywood/osb) then cut say 2 inch holes where you want your 'buttons' to be in the pink foam. Then cover the whole thing with that upholstery stuff... then put your 'buttons' in the center of your circles, that way you have an impression made.

Make sense?

Oh, and I found this jacket on Ebay...
Restraint Strait Straight Jacket Halloween Costume NEW - eBay (item 370071088802 end time Jul-28-08 15:07:55 PDT)

Hope this helps some!
.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I made a padded photo display board for my parents 60th anniversary party, and used cotton batting, then fabric, then criss/crossed ribbons. At the time I thought it looked like padding for a cell. (Of course, I did NOT share this observation with my sister, who was helping to put it together....) We put tacks at the crossings of the ribbons, but you could use buttons. And tape instead of ribbon (cheaper). Here's a pic:


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

I have been toying with an idea such as this for several years as well. But have always run across $$$ constraints. My idea is to make a narrow padded hallway (2.5 to 3 ft) that the patrons will walk through. Several doorways (locked with bars in the windows) look into different prop rooms.. evil dr.. evil surgery .. that sort. To give the idea that the patron is the one in the asylum.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

The real issue is going to be the fact that any type of foam that is thick enough is not going to be cheap. The best look will probably be achieved by attaching 2" thick uphostery foam to plywood panels. Cover the panels with cheap sheets and staple them on the back. Then go through and measure out where you want the impressions on the padded side, mark it, and staple it down through small scraps of fabric (to prevent tearing where the staples go through) . This looks awesome, but will be expensive.


----------



## pit (Aug 14, 2008)

My friend had a room like that one year and she used carpet padding. I am not sure if that will help you in what your doing or not, but wanted to share her idea. She told me back then it was cheaper then foam.


----------



## pit (Aug 14, 2008)

I am sorry to post a second time but I forgot to add, try asking your local nursing homes for any used jackets they may have avaliable. I know it sounds harsh but the jackets are used in nursing homes to.

A nother idea would be to ask nursing homes for a lift belt.


----------



## BudhagRizzo (Jul 11, 2008)

Hhmm... if you're looking for the "frugal way", try hitting the garage sales and look for foam padding (cushions, etc...) You could slice the padding down to about an inch thick and glue that to large pieces of cardboard (found at any OfficeMax, HomeDepot, etc... for FREE if you ask nicely!) Cover that with old white sheets, staple or glue the over lap in the back. Then screw/nail these to some sort of framework that will make up the room. 

You could do the "button tuck" by using thumb tacks, but you might have to use some sort of small wooden backing strips for each tack. Sewing actual furniture buttons into the cardboard(or something like them) might work just as well. I'd follow the pattern in Cylonfrogqueen's second picture because that one looks the most realistic and coolest to me. The mattress in the pic seems like a cool idea too!

As far as the straight jacket, I think Bear's idea about the Karate Ghee is a great one! The ghee has a "canvassy" look and feel like a straight jacket. You could tailor it up with belts and straps.

Oh well, just my two cents. Your idea for this room sounds awesome! Good luck!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

I may have missed it...what are u using for the base of the walls?
Theres a lot of good ideas already about doing the walls.....just wondering as I have a few ideas.

Straight jacket...go monkey dungeon....by the time u waste making one it will be worth it.

The effect u are after and what u have already idea wise is awesome......make it as realistic as possabile.
I so wanna see pics of this!


----------



## HallowedEve (Aug 9, 2008)

Since you're using the diffuse red and green lighting, I'm wondering if just the _illusion_ of a padded wall would work. That first picture that cylonfrogqueen posted would be easy to duplicate with wide masking tape. Just a thought...


----------



## Zombie_Maiden (Sep 12, 2008)

I would use polyfill which you can pick up at a craft store or wal - mart its whats in compforters on beds.


----------

